# My Humidor



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

A friend of mine asked me to take some pics of my humidor so I thought I would share them here as well and just send him a link to the message.

Pic 1 - A shot of my single area. Left side are ISOMs.
Pic 2 - Peterson Belicosos
Pic 3 - RP Olde World Reserve and Decades
Pic 4 - Some of my larger sticks
Pic 5 - Peterson Robusto's, Perdomo Lot 23 and Habanos
Pic 6 - Gurkha's, Nubs and Random sticks
Pic 7 - Montecristo Rooms, La Aurora's and RP Fusions / Connecticuts
Pic 8 - A shot of the inside of the box section.


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

Very nice EVP, very nice indeed!


----------



## deckhand_davy (Jun 12, 2008)

Beautiful and a great collection! I really need to consider a cabinet humidor if I'm buy any more boxes ;p


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice collection you have!!


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

Are that many beads really necessary with these cabinet humidors? Does the cigar oasis not do enough of a good job? Lemme know


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice collection Pete! You need some more Nubs though...


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Very nice collection of gars.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*That's a great collection Pete*


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Nice selection there!!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Sweet..Pete


----------



## degarbie (Aug 12, 2007)

Wow! That's quite a collection


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

thats a really great collection there
i like your taste in stogies


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

DOZER said:


> Nice collection Pete! You need some more Nubs though...


So send me some! :biggrin: Just kidding....


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

aljrka said:


> Are that many beads really necessary with these cabinet humidors? Does the cigar oasis not do enough of a good job? Lemme know


Cigar Oasis does, but it does not remove humidity like the beads do. Plus, the cigar oasis helps the humi recover faster than just beads alone. It's the best of both worlds.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

makes me feel as though I should take new pics of mine too!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Very, very nice! If you ever need to make more space, feel free to send me the tray in pic 6 (or pic 4, or pic 3):lol::dribble:


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Nice stash you have there Pete. I have the oasis and use a pound of beads also. Hey where did you get those trays? How much if you don't mind telling.


----------



## JeffyB (Oct 24, 2007)

Nice collection! What is the "camo" barberstripe stick with the candela in pic 4?


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

ITC Split Decision. I think it was a gift from Howland.


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Nice stash you have there Pete. I have the oasis and use a pound of beads also. Hey where did you get those trays? How much if you don't mind telling.


The smaller ones in the middle without the whole in the side I bought from a friend. The other ones with the handle hole I got from cigarmony I think...$9.99 each.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks Pete, I will have to get me some of those.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice collection Pete:dribble:


----------



## Yahhn (Aug 15, 2008)

My god pete, when are you going open your own shop?


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

man you have a lot nice sticks!


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Nice collection. Many fine sticks. Looks like you have quite a bit of room for more.


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice humi, I like the set up


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

Great Day in the morning, nice humi pro!!!


----------



## Cowboyjeans (Feb 27, 2008)

:mumbles:My dreams of a walk in humidor continue.


----------



## Oxman (Jun 28, 2008)

Which humi is that, anyway? That looks perfect for my needs.


----------



## Smoke 'em All (Aug 17, 2008)

Very nice group of sticks. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Very very nice! Great pics!


----------



## slowburn (Aug 13, 2008)

nice humi..


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Very nice lay out. Humidors are like boats. soon you will need a bigger one.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Very Nice Pete


----------

